# 1986 200SX: What Kind of Brakes & Rotors?



## jdanniel (Jun 24, 2003)

Hi everyone.

I have a 1986 Nissan 200SX hatchback (not a turbo) with 114,900 miles. 

I need new brakes and for the life of me can't remember what kind of brakes the car has. I've long since lost the user's manual and invoices for past brake repairs. It's been years since I had the brakes replaced (because I do not need to drive, and rarely do).

Do the brakes use Pads? Drums? Both? Are the front brakes identical to the rear ones? What sort of rotors are used?

If I need to get a complete brake job, front and back, with rotors, ball park figure, what am I looking at? Thank you! Jd


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

jdanniel said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I have a 1986 Nissan 200SX hatchback (not a turbo) with 114,900 miles.
> Do the brakes use Pads? Drums? Both? Are the front brakes identical to the rear ones? What sort of rotors are used?
> ...


Since no one else has tried to help you I will get the ball rolling:--
Its a long time since I worked on a 86 sentra and I am going to assume its the same. 
Front has discs and rear has Drums.
So you need pads for fronts and Shoes for the rear. Check for fluid leaks.
If the rotors are badly scored you can take them off and have them machined. If they are worn away so they are below the minium thickness the machine shop/ parts store will tell you that it time to buy new rotors.
I suggest you call your local parts shop and ask for parts prices. 
You might need to buy a service manual if you are not familiar with the work.
Best of luck, Ian.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

IanH said:


> Since no one else has tried to help you I will get the ball rolling:--
> Its a long time since I worked on a 86 sentra and I am going to assume its the same.
> Front has discs and rear has Drums.
> So you need pads for fronts and Shoes for the rear. Check for fluid leaks.
> ...


The rears should be disc brakes rather than drums. The 200sx from back then wasn't like the B14 200sx. It had very little to do with the Sentra of that time.


----------

